# Can I substitute white flour instead of whole wheat flour in treats?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Trying to make some treats tonight for the dogs out of things I already have here (little one is sleeping so I can't leave). Most of the recipes call for "whole wheat flour."

I don't know squat about baking. 

Can I use white regular flour instead? Just trying to make some crunchy dry biscuits, nothing too fancy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would think so, I've used all kinds of different flours when making treats, rice, corn meal, white, wheat, so I would think you can use whatever kind of flour you'd like


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes you can - it is just whole wheat vs white flour. The taste will be a little different, but should be fine. The same amount should be easily substituted.


----------

